# Snapper- Live bait session



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

This is a photo report. I am exhausted, and will give a full account of the mornings fishing later in the week. It was an excellent weekends fishing, with grate company.

Mick caught 2 snapper

















I caught one snapper, 3 bonitos and 5 Mac-tuna's. Had another 10 strikes that ended up with dead slimies.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Bloody ripper session there!


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done Louie ! 

thats a cracker ! did you weigh it ?
didnt notice you upgraded to a Revo  
last photo you look a bit wet.....did you go for a swim in the surf ? :twisted:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

No way thats a Revo Steve! :twisted:

Nice Snapper man / guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Louis and Mick. THats a thumper you have there Louis. What did he go?


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats a good effort with some great fish well done.joe


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Good catching Louis and Mick. Louis, bet the meal in your fish earned bonus points from your wife that you can use for another trip..

Grant


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys great catch well done. i was up your way recently and was trolling slimies around only to find them coming back with only the heads left, was this happening to you as well ? I was wondering what was doing this.

Cheers Micka


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice work mate, some great looking fish there, wish i could catch something like that up this way


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice snapper bud, bet she fought hard. Love the great photo's.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Those reds are spectacular!!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought I recognised that red Adventure. Excellent capture Louis.

That's a horse of a snapper you've got there.

Great stuff

Marty


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Well done Louis and Mick I have to try and organise something for mnext weekend to christen the stealth. Working doggie this weekend only other options are tuesday or friday next week.
Cheers Mal


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

nice work louis 8) you really love your live bait dont you! :twisted:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

that's a huge Biatch :twisted:


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice job fellas, cool pics too. ;-)


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

told you the surf would be to big! what length did she go? did either of you use soft plastics? where did you catch the fish, broughton or in between?
Not sure Id be dangling my feet in the water with that many macs about, sure to be a few toothy critters


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

congrats on a great session - that's a fine red, would love to hear how big it went. I'm gonna give the snapper a go on live baits tonight (if I get some bait...) Were you trolling them or just stationary/drifting?

I have a stinger on my live bait rig sometimes to deal with the head coming back only problem, though don't think snapper do that kind of chopping, it comes back crushed if a snapper has got hold of it and not hooked up.

cheers
matt


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Grant, I was late, so earnd -10%
Paulo, in the front hatch, into the freezer

I have opened a catch of the day thread, seeing that I wouldn't be catching one of them soon??
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=27217&p=287448#p287448

I only used a single circle hook to catch fish. My live baiting techniques, I have learnt from Grant Ashwell on the form.


----------

